# Scotty Cameron Del Mar 2012



## One Planer (May 14, 2012)

I've had this putter in the bag for a few months now and thought I'd share my experiences in a review.

Like any Scotty Cameron you get the feel of a quality product.  Looking down on the sea mist finish inspires confidence at address and a single sight line on the back of the head makes lining up exceptionally easy.

The deep milling on the face gives a nice feel and puts a nice end over end roll on the ball. The feel off the face is excellent. It's strange as it's very soft but offers excepional feedback and distance control.

The styling is typical for a high end putter, and looks good from pretty much every angle.



















The only thing I felt let this putter down is the grip. 







Not a bad looking old hector but it's pretty firm not what you would call tacky, that said it does offer plenty of feel on your putts so all in all not a bad trade-off.

Another, slightly more common down side is the price. At Â£210 it's not what you 'd call cheap, considering other manufacturers offer their flag ship models for considerabley less. 

If you can afford the outlay they are an exceptional piece of equipment, having said that, there are other exceptional putters out there for much less.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 17, 2012)

Its beautiful, I have always eyed this putter but never tried it. The big question is are you putting well with it? Thanks for the write up.


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Its beautiful, I have always eyed this putter but never tried it. The big question is are you putting well with it? Thanks for the write up.
		
Click to expand...

Putting has always been one of the stronger parts of my game Alex. 

Knowing that I had the putter fitted has given me added confidence as I know the putter is right for me and only a bad stroke, on my part, will cause issues.

It hasn't made me a better putter, but it has had an impact on my putting as it's given me more confidence...... If that makes sense?


----------



## Alex1975 (May 17, 2012)

Course, Golf is 10% mental and 90% mental...


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Course, Golf is 10% mental and 90% mental...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly :thup:

Which is why I got fitted....... So I gave no one to blame but myself!!


----------



## Curls (May 17, 2012)

I didn't realise we were allowed post photos of filth on here.

I want one


----------



## CMAC (May 17, 2012)

Curls said:



			I didn't realise we were allowed post photos of filth on here.

I want one
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Hollywood has caught my eye but nice write up gareth


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			:rofl:

Hollywood has caught my eye but nice write up gareth
		
Click to expand...

Tried the Holloywood at my fitting. Lovely to putt with but i needed a little more stability so it was suggested I try the Del Mar shape over the blade. 

Are you looking at the sea mist or honey dip finish?


----------



## Curls (May 17, 2012)

Where did you get custom fit Gareth?


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

Curls said:



			Where did you get custom fit Gareth?
		
Click to expand...

Clubhouse Golf in Manchester :thup:

Here's my fitting thread:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36821-My-putter-fitting


----------



## Curls (May 17, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Clubhouse Golf in Manchester :thup:

Here's my fitting thread:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36821-My-putter-fitting

Click to expand...

No no no no no, I'll be in Manchester next month with time to kill, this is going to cost me...

Nice write up, and as presents go this was sterling work. Mine got me a jumper. Great. Thanks love.


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

Curls said:



			No no no no no, I'll be in Manchester next month with time to kill, this is going to cost me...

Nice write up, and as presents go this was sterling work. Mine got me a jumper. Great. Thanks love.



Click to expand...

If you're in that neck of the woods the store is definatley worth a vist. The range of equipment, clothing and accessories in immense.


----------



## CMAC (May 17, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Tried the Holloywood at my fitting. Lovely to putt with but i needed a little more stability so it was suggested I try the Del Mar shape over the blade. 

Are you looking at the sea mist or honey dip finish?
		
Click to expand...

honeydip, reminds me of my old golden goose copy colour.

Interesting the Del mar is more stable than the Hollywood, what weight is it Gareth? might have to try it alongside the Hollywood now


----------



## Curls (May 17, 2012)

Gareth said:



			If you're in that neck of the woods the store is definatley worth a vist. The range of equipment, clothing and accessories in immense.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gareth, I might just do that...


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			honeydip, reminds me of my old golden goose copy colour.

Interesting the Del mar is more stable than the Hollywood, what weight is it Gareth? might have to try it alongside the Hollywood now
		
Click to expand...

From memory Darth, I believe the Del Mar is 360g. 

I have had blade putters before and always noticed a slight wobble dring my take away, with the Del Mar this is greatly reduced and is pretty much non-existant now. Perhaps having additional weight, in the form of the flange at the back of the head helps?

I would recommend you try it, but then I would as I rate it so highly.


----------

